# 240sx Super Hicas Shock problems (and introduction)



## Josef (Sep 3, 2005)

Well, i'm new here (as i already posted haha) anyways, i have a 93' super hicas hatch 240sx here it is http://www.cardomain.com/ride/720665 

Any ways i was wondering if any one else has the super hicas, or 4 wheel steering. I'm finaly getting around to modding it and iwant to do suspention. i'm on around a 400-500 budget i was thinking about going with: Tein s tech springs, megan strut bars, but as for the struts i cant find any that will fit GAH. 

Non of the kyb's have struts/shocks for the rear, What other brand do you guys recomend. I was looking at tokico and couldn't find if they had any rear shocks that fit the 4 wheel steering or not some help would be much appreciated.


----------



## dead1486 (Aug 25, 2005)

Josef said:


> Well, i'm new here (as i already posted haha) anyways, i have a 93' super hicas hatch 240sx here it is http://www.cardomain.com/ride/720665
> 
> Any ways i was wondering if any one else has the super hicas, or 4 wheel steering. I'm finaly getting around to modding it and iwant to do suspention. i'm on around a 400-500 budget i was thinking about going with: Tein s tech springs, megan strut bars, but as for the struts i cant find any that will fit GAH.
> 
> Non of the kyb's have struts/shocks for the rear, What other brand do you guys recomend. I was looking at tokico and couldn't find if they had any rear shocks that fit the 4 wheel steering or not some help would be much appreciated.


If you think thats bad try finding suspension for the convertible.. all of them say All 89-94 (exc. Convertible) :thumbdwn:


----------



## Rephlex (Mar 7, 2005)

^^^errr? 

no idea on the suspension... I've got a full tein setup bookmarked in my "240 wishlist", it's around $800. I get the impression that you don't need to do anything crazy to put suspension on the hicas model. Hey, just curious, how much you pay for yours? And did you have any idea what hicas was before you bought?


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Maybe A Little Help*

I have the HICAS edition... a 1991. Its great. I dont think there is anything particularry crazy about the hicas edition... the best thing to do is to call and "talk" to somebody at the place you wana buy this stuff from.. Like call Tein if you can find a number and ask them directly. Thst probably the best advice i can give. Im gona put my car on the lift tomarrow at work and take a look at whats all on there. If your really feeling ambitious... you can swap out the rear suspension and scrap the hicas... its not that great for drifting the car either. However, you wont need to get rid of the VLSD. Which is nice. Maybe give these guys a call too. they might be bale to help you out a little more then me. I thinkthe best way to find good reliable advice is to find a shop that does custom work and talk to them directly. http://www.phatka-t.com/projectcars.htm Keep on driving dude.


----------



## Josef (Sep 3, 2005)

Rephlex said:


> ^^^errr?
> 
> no idea on the suspension... I've got a full tein setup bookmarked in my "240 wishlist", it's around $800. I get the impression that you don't need to do anything crazy to put suspension on the hicas model. Hey, just curious, how much you pay for yours? And did you have any idea what hicas was before you bought?


Well, it was $2,500 haha though had some problems i had to fix up, which costed. At the time i had no idea what hicas nor did the seller haha, she just said it was supposidly somthing that gave it better handling.


----------



## Jordy240 (Jul 18, 2005)

Its actually Four wheel steering, much like "quadra steer" made by GM on a couple of their pick up trucks. It consists of a hydraulic pump and a hydraulic system that steers the wheels after you hit 30 km/h. I got my car for 3500 so you got a steal. then again mine was in mint condidtiona with brand new paint and tires and windshield and such, but by far a good purchase. If your looking to be drifting for fun sometimes, it would be well worth it to get rid of the HICAS, because when you try to get the rear-end to slide, the wheels just turn and make it difficult. Hopefully you dont run into any problems with the HICAS though, cus the people at Nissan that I talked to really had no idea what HICAS was or how to deal with it, as it is, my HICAS doesnt work all the time, and they couldnt help me! Good old Nissan! Oh well, no worry. i found a good site for diagnosing problems with the HICAS... http://www.240sx.org/faq/articles/hicas_diagnostic_procedure.htm This is a site well worth looking into, and trying on your car. anyways, cheers dude.


----------



## Raymond James Boyd (Jan 2, 2006)

*Super Hicus Setup*



Josef said:


> Well, i'm new here (as i already posted haha) anyways, i have a 93' super hicas hatch 240sx here it is http://www.cardomain.com/ride/720665
> 
> Any ways i was wondering if any one else has the super hicas, or 4 wheel steering. I'm finaly getting around to modding it and iwant to do suspention. i'm on around a 400-500 budget i was thinking about going with: Tein s tech springs, megan strut bars, but as for the struts i cant find any that will fit GAH.
> 
> Non of the kyb's have struts/shocks for the rear, What other brand do you guys recomend. I was looking at tokico and couldn't find if they had any rear shocks that fit the 4 wheel steering or not some help would be much appreciated.


Check it out maan, Ive got a 91 Super Hicus and have found cheep ways of fixing small suspension parts that actually make a big diff, they have for me.
1st Make a trip to your local Ohreillys Auto Parts and pick up some Moog Sway bar link kits.(Dont forget poleurthane is the only way to go when bying bushing for the street.) ive set up a few cars and solid bushings are a lil harsh for any place but the track. The rear link kit comes with polyurthane but the front one dosnt, dont worry about i beleive the rear is most important. This makes for a fun project and im sure is under 80 dollars. Dont worry about changing your sway bars right know unless youve just got lots a green. Hicas models have much larger sway bars anyway, so chill for a second.
2nd For dropping your car. Ebay, bye the sportline kit from eibach usually around 200$ and until u blow out your struts you can use the stock ones. Again Ebay, tokico struts, for everything usually between 5 and 600$ You can cut your springs, However if youve got the money bye eibach, Ive cut my springs and the look is great but the performance is awful. Waste of time just put the springs on. This would be the first steps of dropping, you can wait as long as you would like but to finish the job you will need front camber plates,rear tension bar somthin ur nothers.(sorry bout that, not quite sure what there called but they fix the offset alignment, caused by the drop.) I know a person that still hasnt installed these yet and has seen only minimal wear just a lil more than normal. Almost there, you doing good.


----------



## Raymond James Boyd (Jan 2, 2006)

*To Joseph*



Josef said:


> Well, i'm new here (as i already posted haha) anyways, i have a 93' super hicas hatch 240sx here it is http://www.cardomain.com/ride/720665
> 
> Any ways i was wondering if any one else has the super hicas, or 4 wheel steering. I'm finaly getting around to modding it and iwant to do suspention. i'm on around a 400-500 budget i was thinking about going with: Tein s tech springs, megan strut bars, but as for the struts i cant find any that will fit GAH.
> 
> Non of the kyb's have struts/shocks for the rear, What other brand do you guys recomend. I was looking at tokico and couldn't find if they had any rear shocks that fit the 4 wheel steering or not some help would be much appreciated.


 Look man I hate computers right now but only because lack of knowing how to use them. I just spent an hour typing some things that Ive done to my Super Hicas 240 and it was all erased, but Ive got some good advice and easy ways to fix your car up cheep Ive done it but im not retyping it all, sooooooooo i dont mind talking to you over the phone. If your interested email your number to [email protected] thats me. This is to Josef, Ive not all the time in the world so i may only get to speek with Josef. Sorry, Drop me a email if you still want some good help advice.


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm pretty sure that if you disable HICAS you wont have a problem with it. All the bolts and holes will line up the same, but the toeing of the wheel might not be good for the shock.


----------

